# Anyone Else Make Afghans?



## RedRibbons (Feb 21, 2014)

I just got a loom and am trying to learn to make afghans. So much to learn! Do any of you make them?


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 22, 2014)

I've never worked with a loom. I have made thing by crocheting. I know how to knit, but I'm better at crocheting. Not so much recently. I have cataracts which make seeing where the needle needs to go difficult. And the joints in my hand cramp up sometimes when sewing. Post a picture of your afghan when you're done. I'd love to see it.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 22, 2014)

My mom did and gave them to all her friends.  She gave me one she said she didn't like because it was ugly but was sure I would appreciate it.  She wasn't much of a "mommy" but tried, I guess . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2014)

I never made an afghan RedRibbons,  but when I was young, my best friend's mother used to make them all the time.  I loved them, so colorful and warm looking for the home.  I'd love to see if also, if you make one.


----------



## Ina (Feb 22, 2014)

TG, I sew, garden, and do portrait art, but being VERY left handed, my mother couldn't seem to teach me. Although, the year before she died, she crochet me a multi-colored afghan, that is so large, that we double it for our king sized sleep number bed. The frame comes from our old water bed, so you can imagine the size of it. It is one of my prized possessions. :cart:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 22, 2014)

RedRibbons said:


> I just got a loom and am trying to learn to make afghans. So much to learn! Do any of you make them?


 What kind of loom did you get , RR ?? Is it one of the square ones where you tie things together, or one of the ones that makes little flower petals and they join together. I think it is called a Daisy Loom. 
I also enjoy both knitting and crocheting, but i don't make large projects like afghans. I like to make socks, slippers, and small throw rugs; things like that, which don't take a real long time to make. 
My MIL made afghans crocheted with granny squares, and those were colorful and looked great as a bedspread.and we also made fringed ponchos from granny squares.
Once, I had a small machine knitting machine, and it worked great for simple things like scarves, where it was the same stitch, and just went back and forth. I was actually designed so you could make a pattern, but it took more time and effort to do that on the machine, than if I had just knitted it on my knitting needles.
I am looking forward to seeing how the afghan turns out, too ! !


----------



## That Guy (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2014)

I only make Americans. One is in high-school, the other in college ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 23, 2014)

_Yep and i only make Aussies_:lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 23, 2014)

Afghans for Peace


----------

